# [SOLVED] How install RTL8188CUS USB WIFI?

## pmam

I received this new dongle WIFI USB:

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN Adapter
```

I added to kernel config this driver: Realtek RTL8192CU/RTL8188CU - I tried to add it as built-in and afterword  as a module.

In addition - I installed linux-firmware, as I saw in few posts.

But still do not see it in ifconfig.

I do not have experience with modules (always work with built-in kernel),

but when I use module for this driver, and hit modprobe, the is no output -

I guess it means, there are no errors...

Please advise what is missing?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Do you see any information in dmesg? It could be that you need a firmware for it: the driver would load and tell it in dmesg.

----------

## pmam

xaviermiller Hello,

I checked dmesg as you suggested and saw that every thing looks ok, 

so I tried to check again and found out that I hit ifconfig instead of ifconfig -a...

and now can see USB WIFI and can connecting to LAN.

Sorry for disturbing your  siesta...   :Smile: 

Thanks

----------

